# Cystic hygroma and CVS....waiting for results



## bumblebeettc1

A cystic hygroma was picked up at my 12 week scan and I had to wait a week to go to the fetal medicine department.

That was yesterday and we opted for a CVS, which was done there and then. I'm now waiting for the results to come in and I'm terrified.

Has anyone else been through anything else like this? Any advice for me?

I'd appreciate any input.

Thanks. Xx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Does anyone have any experience/insight for me?

X


----------



## grace14

I'm so sorry your going through the stress and uncertainty of all this. I don't have personal experience, but close friends were told their baby had cystic hygroma and further testing revealed their baby was perfectly healthy. Hoping and praying this is the same for you. Hang in there.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

grace14 said:


> I'm so sorry your going through the stress and uncertainty of all this. I don't have personal experience, but close friends were told their baby had cystic hygroma and further testing revealed their baby was perfectly healthy. Hoping and praying this is the same for you. Hang in there.

Thanks for replying :thumbup:

I had the cvs results today, so I know the baby doesn't have Edwards, Patau's, Down Syndrome, or Turners, which is a relief....

I just have 10 days till the full chromosomal results, and another scan to see if the hygroma has changed at all.

I'll come back here to post, so at least if someone else is going through this in the future they can read my story. X


----------



## lizlemon

Glad you got some good news today, keep fingers crossed for the next set of results - such an anxious wait x


----------



## grace14

Awesome, that's great news!!!


----------



## Bunanie

Can I join you?

I went to my nuchal scan two days ago at 12wks, didn't expect anything apart from a routine exam. I'm 27, DH 28 and we had a perfect little girl.

Anyway, the thickness was much more than expected, I didn't ask for the measurement at the time coz I was still trying to absorb the news. Saw my ob the next day, baby wasn't in a good position to get proper measurements but he confirmed that there were lots of fluid accumulating behind the neck and spine. His measurement was 6.5mm

So I'm booked in for cvs tomorrow... I really don't know what to expect. My ob said the chance of the baby surviving is low, he thinks she has hydrops and heart rate was 220. 

I really don't want to give up on her if she's still fighting but yet I don't want her to live a world full of surgeries and complications. 
:cry:
Thanks for listening.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Can I join you?
> 
> I went to my nuchal scan two days ago at 12wks, didn't expect anything apart from a routine exam. I'm 27, DH 28 and we had a perfect little girl.
> 
> Anyway, the thickness was much more than expected, I didn't ask for the measurement at the time coz I was still trying to absorb the news. Saw my ob the next day, baby wasn't in a good position to get proper measurements but he confirmed that there were lots of fluid accumulating behind the neck and spine. His measurement was 6.5mm
> 
> So I'm booked in for cvs tomorrow... I really don't know what to expect. My ob said the chance of the baby surviving is low, he thinks she has hydrops and heart rate was 220.
> 
> I really don't want to give up on her if she's still fighting but yet I don't want her to live a world full of surgeries and complications.
> :cry:
> Thanks for listening.

I'm sorry you're going through such a difficult time too.

The CVS is fine. You have local anaesthetic first & then it's just discomfort & a little bit of pressure. My advice is lie back, close your eyes & try to relax. 

It's a difficult time, but its worth (in my opinion) to get all the facts to help you see the full picture.

What's the plan after your CVS? How long till your results?

Good luck. X


----------



## Bunanie

Thanks bumblebee for your kind words, I had the cvs today and the procedure went well, it was a little uncomfortable but bearable. It's just sad to see the little bean bouncing and waving inside with a strong heartbeat, and at the same time be told her chance of survival is low :cry:

So the ob today thinks there's a heart defect... So I really don't know what I want the result to be. If it comes back clear, but with a major heart problem, DH and I would rather terminate and end the misery, but on the other hand we feel terrible for giving up while she's still fighting :cry::cry:

Please dnot judge....


----------



## lizlemon

Bless you - to give you a little hope, they now can do amazing heart ops these days that it's not all doom and gloom. Sending you massive strength and hugs xx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Thanks bumblebee for your kind words, I had the cvs today and the procedure went well, it was a little uncomfortable but bearable. It's just sad to see the little bean bouncing and waving inside with a strong heartbeat, and at the same time be told her chance of survival is low :cry:
> 
> So the ob today thinks there's a heart defect... So I really don't know what I want the result to be. If it comes back clear, but with a major heart problem, DH and I would rather terminate and end the misery, but on the other hand we feel terrible for giving up while she's still fighting :cry::cry:
> 
> Please dnot judge....

I know how you feel. They were showing me the babies face & I almost couldn't look as there's still so much uncertainty. 

When do you get cvs results...?

It's still very early ( In my opinion) to know for sure what's going on with baby so I'm waiting for my scan and full results on 2nd March. The baby will be bigger then & a few weeks will have passed so we'll know if cystic hygroma has changed/worsened/improved....

Until then I'm keeping a very open mind & still haven't been able to tell anyone besides close family that I'm pregnant as its still so uncertain.

Keep in touch & let me know how you get on. It's nice to have people to discuss with who understand x


----------



## lizlemon

Also I wanted to say I would never judge as I had to make that call myself. And in fact I found not many people judged full stop, just a lot of love and support xxxx


----------



## Bunanie

I will get the fast/FISH result on Monday, so fingers crossed... I'll keep you posted.

My little bean has fluid from neck to bottom, two separate obs said she's not go beyond 15wks from the ultrasound.

I'm feeling much better now, I guess I have accepted the bad news. Strangely, out of the blue, my toddler said to me yesterday, I don't want little sister.. I haven't told her about having a baby! It's a bit freaky

Thank you ladies for your kind support, it really means a lot to me :hugs:


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> I will get the fast/FISH result on Monday, so fingers crossed... I'll keep you posted.
> 
> My little bean has fluid from neck to bottom, two separate obs said she's not go beyond 15wks from the ultrasound.
> 
> I'm feeling much better now, I guess I have accepted the bad news. Strangely, out of the blue, my toddler said to me yesterday, I don't want little sister.. I haven't told her about having a baby! It's a bit freaky
> 
> Thank you ladies for your kind support, it really means a lot to me :hugs:

Good luck Monday. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

X


----------



## lizlemon

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of youXO


----------



## lizlemon

How did you get on? Xx


----------



## Bunanie

Hi ladies, we got the results yesterday and it's trisomy 13 &#128554;
The ob thinks my little bean won't make it till full term and we have decided to terminate to close the chapter. 
Thank you so so much for your support and good luck to your little one bumblebee


----------



## lizlemon

Oh bunanie, I'm sorry you had this outcome. My first daughter had this and we ended her journey at 20weeks as this is when we found out. My little girl was like yours very poorly and it was the kindest thing as it put her out of pain and suffering. Be kind to your self over the next few weeks and months, sending you much love and strength xxxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Hi ladies, we got the results yesterday and it's trisomy 13 &#128554;
> The ob thinks my little bean won't make it till full term and we have decided to terminate to close the chapter.
> Thank you so so much for your support and good luck to your little one bumblebee

I'm so sorry to hear your news. :cry:

I wish it could have gone differently for you. I hope that you take the time to look after yourself and that you have family to help support you.

Thanks for your kind words. 

X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

No news to report here.

I'm still waiting for my full cvs results which are due tomorrow/Monday.

I also have another scan on Monday to see how things are going.....

I'm a bit nervous about that .....

Hope everyone is ok.
X


----------



## Bunanie

Good luck! :hugs:

I really hope you and your little bean will have a happy ending. Keep me posted!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> I really hope you and your little bean will have a happy ending. Keep me posted!

How are you doing?

Xx


----------



## lizlemon

How are you Bumblebee? Hope your holding out ok! Thinking of you Bunanie xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> How are you Bumblebee? Hope your holding out ok! Thinking of you Bunanie xxx

I'm ok. No 10 day results today, so I might get them monday when I go back to the unit. 

You ok?

X


----------



## lizlemon

I'm ok, developed a UTI - picked up at antenatal clinic. Had one in Oct with no symptoms, ended up in hospital for 6 days so glad this one was spotted early! Got my 18week anomaly scan in 2 and a bit weeks, bit nervous to tell you the truth as this is when my poorly baby was spotted in 2011. Hope you can have a "relaxing" weekend xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Here's hoping the weekend & next 2 weeks go fast!

I hope your scan goes ok & you get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. X


----------



## Bunanie

Hey bumblebee and lizlemon, I'm fine, we are healing well. but it's still a sore spot in our heart.

Hugs to you lizlemon, i can only imagine how nervous you are... I'm sure things will go ok, surely you can't have such bad luck twice right?!

I'm booked for D&C (I presume?) on Tuesday, I am seeing the ob on Monday to go thru the procedure, I only spoke to him on the phone. We just want to put this behind us and move on.

Crossing everything I have for you girls :flower:


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Hey bumblebee and lizlemon, I'm fine, we are healing well. but it's still a sore spot in our heart.
> 
> Hugs to you lizlemon, i can only imagine how nervous you are... I'm sure things will go ok, surely you can't have such bad luck twice right?!
> 
> I'm booked for D&C (I presume?) on Tuesday, I am seeing the ob on Monday to go thru the procedure, I only spoke to him on the phone. We just want to put this behind us and move on.
> 
> Crossing everything I have for you girls :flower:

I hope Monday & Tuesday go quickly and uneventfully for you, and that you are able to move on when you feel able.

I'll be thinking of you both days.

Xx


----------



## lizlemon

Will be thinking of both of you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Had appt at fetal med today.

No major news to report. The full karyotype results weren't in (due tomorrow) so I had a scan.

The cystic hygroma is still there but smaller - although the doctor didn't say anything positive about this....the fact that its still there is a bad thing I guess.

Waiting on tomorrow's full results before anymore decisions can be made.

I have a scan booked for 2 weeks when I'll be 17 weeks.

Not sure how to feel really? I feel,like I'm in exactly the same place as 2 weeks ago.....oh well.

Saw baby & heartbeat today which was lovely but I'm unable to enjoy it as I'm scared of getting attached...

Xx


----------



## lizlemon

Sorry that you weren't given any answers today. I understand the not wanting to get attached feeling. Keeping everything crossed that you get some good news soon xxx


----------



## lizlemon

I didn't know anything about your baby's condition so just looked up - looks like there is a lot of hope! 
https://www.gosh.nhs.uk/medical-inf...ns/cystic-hygroma/cystic-hygroma-information/


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> I didn't know anything about your baby's condition so just looked up - looks like there is a lot of hope!
> https://www.gosh.nhs.uk/medical-inf...ns/cystic-hygroma/cystic-hygroma-information/

Thanks for the information!

The main problem we have is the "reason" for the hygroma - ie if its chromosomal, or genetic then there's a high risk for the baby not making full term, or having some major problems.

The other problem is if its due to a structural problem - ie major heart problem etc.

We're just in the waiting game now to see the "reason" and whether it has improved, or waiting for the 20 week scan to check for anomalies etc.

X


----------



## lizlemon

Will they not do your anomaly scan at 18w, I know that is earlier than general bit at my hospital, if you are high risk of issues they do it at 18w as you can see everything then - hence mine is in a fortnight at 18w.
Also at your last scan could they see any major probs with the heart? At my 12w we were told no major structural issues could be seen with heart but other issues might be shown later


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> Will they not do your anomaly scan at 18w, I know that is earlier than general bit at my hospital, if you are high risk of issues they do it at 18w as you can see everything then - hence mine is in a fortnight at 18w.
> Also at your last scan could they see any major probs with the heart? At my 12w we were told no major structural issues could be seen with heart but other issues might be shown later

I'm going back in 2 weeks which will be 17 weeks. I'll ask them then.

The sonographer did have a good look around today & seemed pleased with everything & did have a look at heart, but doctor was at great pains to say it was still way too early to see the structural stuff properly & seemed keen to air on the cautious side. I just want a small bit of hope!

She was looking at kidneys to check there were 2 & said stomach looked good & stomach was functioning properly....a lot of what she said wasn't in the main report so its hard to remember. 

Here's hoping 2 weeks goes fast for us both. X


----------



## Bunanie

Big hugs bumblebee. I know exactly how you feel... Was the hygroma all around the spine and neck or is it just the neck? Coz I came across a post on another forum, that the parents were given 1:5 of downs but they couldn't find anything wrong in cvs, amino or in ultrasound, and turned out the little one just has a really fat neck! And she/he was perfect. 

I just came back from D&C today, the procedure was easier than I thought, better than the cvs. I felt a bit upset just before I have gone in, saying goodbye to our little fighter. But I'm glad that it's done now. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

bumblebeettc1 said:


> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> Will they not do your anomaly scan at 18w, I know that is earlier than general bit at my hospital, if you are high risk of issues they do it at 18w as you can see everything then - hence mine is in a fortnight at 18w.
> Also at your last scan could they see any major probs with the heart? At my 12w we were told no major structural issues could be seen with heart but other issues might be shown later
> 
> I'm going back in 2 weeks which will be 17 weeks. I'll ask them then.
> 
> The sonographer did have a good look around today & seemed pleased with everything & did have a look at heart, but doctor was at great pains to say it was still way too early to see the structural stuff properly & seemed keen to air on the cautious side. I just want a small bit of hope!
> 
> She was looking at kidneys to check there were 2 & said stomach looked good & stomach was functioning properly....a lot of what she said wasn't in the main report so its hard to remember.
> 
> Here's hoping 2 weeks goes fast for us both. XClick to expand...


I think dr are always cautious - mine at 12w said structurally all looked good but as the size of a grain of rice you couldn't rule out smaller defects, we taken this as a positive as when our lo passed her heart was non viable and that should have been looked for at 12w but her scan was not a detailed one 
- so your little one is 15w so that bit bigger and therefore you should allow a bit of positivity... X


----------



## lizlemon

Bunanie said:


> Big hugs bumblebee. I know exactly how you feel... Was the hygroma all around the spine and neck or is it just the neck? Coz I came across a post on another forum, that the parents were given 1:5 of downs but they couldn't find anything wrong in cvs, amino or in ultrasound, and turned out the little one just has a really fat neck! And she/he was perfect.
> 
> I just came back from D&C today, the procedure was easier than I thought, better than the cvs. I felt a bit upset just before I have gone in, saying goodbye to our little fighter. But I'm glad that it's done now.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Sending you a hug and be kind to yourself over the next few weeks xxx


----------



## Bunanie

lizlemon said:


> bumblebeettc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> Will they not do your anomaly scan at 18w, I know that is earlier than general bit at my hospital, if you are high risk of issues they do it at 18w as you can see everything then - hence mine is in a fortnight at 18w.
> Also at your last scan could they see any major probs with the heart? At my 12w we were told no major structural issues could be seen with heart but other issues might be shown later
> 
> I'm going back in 2 weeks which will be 17 weeks. I'll ask them then.
> 
> The sonographer did have a good look around today & seemed pleased with everything & did have a look at heart, but doctor was at great pains to say it was still way too early to see the structural stuff properly & seemed keen to air on the cautious side. I just want a small bit of hope!
> 
> She was looking at kidneys to check there were 2 & said stomach looked good & stomach was functioning properly....a lot of what she said wasn't in the main report so its hard to remember.
> 
> Here's hoping 2 weeks goes fast for us both. XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I think dr are always cautious - mine at 12w said structurally all looked good but as the size of a grain of rice you couldn't rule out smaller defects, we taken this as a positive as when our lo passed her heart was non viable and that should have been looked for at 12w but her scan was not a detailed one
> - so your little one is 15w so that bit bigger and therefore you should allow a bit of positivity... XClick to expand...

I agree! Doctors are cautious, I guess they don't want to give you false hope and let everything collapse again. 
Don't lose hope!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Big hugs bumblebee. I know exactly how you feel... Was the hygroma all around the spine and neck or is it just the neck? Coz I came across a post on another forum, that the parents were given 1:5 of downs but they couldn't find anything wrong in cvs, amino or in ultrasound, and turned out the little one just has a really fat neck! And she/he was perfect.
> 
> I just came back from D&C today, the procedure was easier than I thought, better than the cvs. I felt a bit upset just before I have gone in, saying goodbye to our little fighter. But I'm glad that it's done now.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry that you had to go through this. I hope that you are doing ok.

Xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Well, good news came just before 5pm. Full karyotype results came back normal - ie no chromosomal abnormalities.

One more hurdle jumped!

Hope everyone is ok?

X


----------



## lizlemon

That's great news :) so many hurdles to get over. Roll on 2 weeks time!
How old is your first lo?


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> That's great news :) so many hurdles to get over. Roll on 2 weeks time!
> How old is your first lo?

What date is your next scan?


My LO is almost 2.5.

X


----------



## lizlemon

My little one is coming up 28 months now, so similar age!
Tuesday 17th march so 2 weeks exactly xx


----------



## Bunanie

bumblebeettc1 said:


> Well, good news came just before 5pm. Full karyotype results came back normal - ie no chromosomal abnormalities.
> 
> One more hurdle jumped!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> X

Yay, that's great!!!! So good to hear!

My first one is 27 months.. So close to age! We should do a play date if I live closer!


----------



## lizlemon

Where are you bunanie? Are you in Australia?


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> My little one is coming up 28 months now, so similar age!
> Tuesday 17th march so 2 weeks exactly xx

My scan is Monday 16th March in the AM.

X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> bumblebeettc1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, good news came just before 5pm. Full karyotype results came back normal - ie no chromosomal abnormalities.
> 
> One more hurdle jumped!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> X
> 
> Yay, that's great!!!! So good to hear!
> 
> My first one is 27 months.. So close to age! We should do a play date if I live closer!Click to expand...

I'm in Wales, UK!

X


----------



## Bunanie

lizlemon said:


> Where are you bunanie? Are you in Australia?

Yeah I'm in Australia, wayy too far from civilization lol

Good luck with your scans


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> Where are you bunanie? Are you in Australia?
> 
> Yeah I'm in Australia, wayy too far from civilization lol
> 
> Good luck with your scansClick to expand...

Make me jealous with the weather where you are!

X


----------



## lizlemon

Ah but you get things like outdoor cinema, which I'm always jealous of! I'm in Essex uk so quite far from both of you! Xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

How's everyone doing today?

I'm off away for a few days, so hoping that'll be something to take my mind off everything.

X


----------



## lizlemon

Doing ok, think my UTI has gone now!!! Hope you have some nice days off x


----------



## Bunanie

Hi girls, I was out of town for a few days for my best friends wedding, had a really good time and took my mind off the recent loss... 

Until I came home and picked up the last ultrasound film from the clinic, then it hit me again :cry:

I'm feeling better now. I feel so normal after the D&C, it's like nothing happened, like I wasn't even pregnant in the first place. 

Can't wait to get my af back and try again. 

Best of luck for your scans ladies! Xo


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Hi girls, I was out of town for a few days for my best friends wedding, had a really good time and took my mind off the recent loss...
> 
> Until I came home and picked up the last ultrasound film from the clinic, then it hit me again :cry:
> 
> I'm feeling better now. I feel so normal after the D&C, it's like nothing happened, like I wasn't even pregnant in the first place.
> 
> Can't wait to get my af back and try again.
> 
> Best of luck for your scans ladies! Xo

Glad you had a good few days away.

Hope that you can get back to some sort of normality soon & try again when you're ready.

Keep me updated.

Xx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> Doing ok, think my UTI has gone now!!! Hope you have some nice days off x

Glad your uti has gone!

Only a week till scan now.....yikes....

Didn't seem at all real when I was away but back to reality now.

X


----------



## Xuxa

Hi ladies. I was also told yesterday that I was dealing with cystic Hygroma. Went to see a fetal medicine specialist today and apart from the thickened NT (Max measure of around 4mm) my baby boy looks absolutely normal and perfect. 

Did the cvs and now waiting for the prelim results in a couple of days. I am quite a mess right now and hopping that the cvs gives us good news! 

I know exactly what you all been through... Wish no one had to go through this. 

Good luck. Xx


----------



## lizlemon

Bunanie said:


> Hi girls, I was out of town for a few days for my best friends wedding, had a really good time and took my mind off the recent loss...
> 
> Until I came home and picked up the last ultrasound film from the clinic, then it hit me again :cry:
> 
> I'm feeling better now. I feel so normal after the D&C, it's like nothing happened, like I wasn't even pregnant in the first place.
> 
> Can't wait to get my af back and try again.
> 
> Best of luck for your scans ladies! Xo

 Glad you had a nice weekend, it will hit you at odd times when you least expect it. You'll probably ovulate this month anyway as the d &c will be like your period. Will you jump straight on or wait a month? Xxx


----------



## lizlemon

bumblebeettc1 said:


> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> Doing ok, think my UTI has gone now!!! Hope you have some nice days off x
> 
> Glad your uti has gone!
> 
> Only a week till scan now.....yikes....
> 
> Didn't seem at all real when I was away but back to reality now.
> 
> XClick to expand...

Yes only a week to go, I'm getting nervous now! Xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Xuxa said:


> Hi ladies. I was also told yesterday that I was dealing with cystic Hygroma. Went to see a fetal medicine specialist today and apart from the thickened NT (Max measure of around 4mm) my baby boy looks absolutely normal and perfect.
> 
> Did the cvs and now waiting for the prelim results in a couple of days. I am quite a mess right now and hopping that the cvs gives us good news!
> 
> I know exactly what you all been through... Wish no one had to go through this.
> 
> Good luck. Xx

Keeping everything crossed for you, it's good that it was only the nt that was thickened xxxxxxxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Xuxa said:


> Hi ladies. I was also told yesterday that I was dealing with cystic Hygroma. Went to see a fetal medicine specialist today and apart from the thickened NT (Max measure of around 4mm) my baby boy looks absolutely normal and perfect.
> 
> Did the cvs and now waiting for the prelim results in a couple of days. I am quite a mess right now and hopping that the cvs gives us good news!
> 
> I know exactly what you all been through... Wish no one had to go through this.
> 
> Good luck. Xx

Sorry to hear you're going through the same problem. It sounds more positive that only the NT is thickened.

Good luck & keep us posted. Xx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> bumblebeettc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> Doing ok, think my UTI has gone now!!! Hope you have some nice days off x
> 
> Glad your uti has gone!
> 
> Only a week till scan now.....yikes....
> 
> Didn't seem at all real when I was away but back to reality now.
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Yes only a week to go, I'm getting nervous now! XxxClick to expand...

How many people know you're expecting?

X


----------



## lizlemon

Close friends and it's a more obvious as I'm showing now! 17weeks today :)


----------



## Bunanie

lizlemon said:


> Bunanie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I was out of town for a few days for my best friends wedding, had a really good time and took my mind off the recent loss...
> 
> Until I came home and picked up the last ultrasound film from the clinic, then it hit me again :cry:
> 
> I'm feeling better now. I feel so normal after the D&C, it's like nothing happened, like I wasn't even pregnant in the first place.
> 
> Can't wait to get my af back and try again.
> 
> Best of luck for your scans ladies! Xo
> 
> Glad you had a nice weekend, it will hit you at odd times when you least expect it. You'll probably ovulate this month anyway as the d &c will be like your period. Will you jump straight on or wait a month? XxxClick to expand...


I will wait a month or two, DH is still grieving the loss and he doesn't even want to talk about it. Whereas I'm really ready to move on
But I bet I'll be super paranoid next time around.


----------



## Bunanie

Xuxa said:


> Hi ladies. I was also told yesterday that I was dealing with cystic Hygroma. Went to see a fetal medicine specialist today and apart from the thickened NT (Max measure of around 4mm) my baby boy looks absolutely normal and perfect.
> 
> Did the cvs and now waiting for the prelim results in a couple of days. I am quite a mess right now and hopping that the cvs gives us good news!
> 
> I know exactly what you all been through... Wish no one had to go through this.
> 
> Good luck. Xx

Hey, I'm so sorry you have to go thru this... Your results look promising. My little one has trisomy 13, NT was 6.5mm and my bloods were terrible too. Her heartbeat was slightly abnormal and there's fluid accumulating in her little tummy too :cry:

So You are in a much better situation than me!

The wait for cvs result was the worst... Good luck!!
Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Xuxa

Still waiting... They said latest tomorrow we should have the results, so anytime now I guess... I am stressing so much, I am even feeling sick. Can't sleep... Trying my best to be as normal as possible for the sake of my other 4 children. Thanks for the good thoughts ladies. Keep them coming. Really really need them!!xxx


----------



## Bunanie

Xuxa said:


> Still waiting... They said latest tomorrow we should have the results, so anytime now I guess... I am stressing so much, I am even feeling sick. Can't sleep... Trying my best to be as normal as possible for the sake of my other 4 children. Thanks for the good thoughts ladies. Keep them coming. Really really need them!!xxx

I remember keep checking my phone that day, even rang myself a few times to make sure my phone is working. 

Good luck!


----------



## Xuxa

Got my results... All good!!!!! yay!!!!

They are not very optimistic about the full karyotyping as we might have got too few cells (normal with late CVS, as was my case). But anyway, specialist said she suggests a routine follow up at 20weeks. So until someone says otherwise, I am going to be happy about the fact that i have a healthy boy on the way. :) 

Gotta keep positive... :) 
thanks ladies. xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Xuxa said:


> Got my results... All good!!!!! yay!!!!
> 
> They are not very optimistic about the full karyotyping as we might have got too few cells (normal with late CVS, as was my case). But anyway, specialist said she suggests a routine follow up at 20weeks. So until someone says otherwise, I am going to be happy about the fact that i have a healthy boy on the way. :)
> 
> Gotta keep positive... :)
> thanks ladies. xxx

Glad your initial results are good! :thumbup:

X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Morning ladies,

How's your weekend? Hope you're all ok.

Got my scan and appointment tomorrow so I'm a bit nervous about that.

I'll update you if/when I get any news.
Xx


----------



## lizlemon

I've been thinking of you! I hope tomorrow goes ok for you, I'm Tuesday and it's making me very humpy. Xxxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> I've been thinking of you! I hope tomorrow goes ok for you, I'm Tuesday and it's making me very humpy. Xxxx

I'll update sometime tomorrow or next day.

I'll keep everything crossed for you on Tuesday. Xx


----------



## Xuxa

Good luck ladies!! thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Bunanie

Thinking of you ladies 

Good luck! X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Cautiously good news from scan....

Hygroma still there (was hoping it'd be gone) but everything else looked fine.

Doctor very, very cautious & reluctant to say anymore re: anatomy till 20 week scan. 

However all structures looked fine "at this stage". I can never get my doctor to be anymore positive!

She says its about ruling OUT the negative/bad stuff which we keep doing - so I'm going to call that positive!

After anomaly scan it'll be 24 week heart scan & then hopeful discharge from fetal medicine to normal clinics...fingers crossed.

Hope everyone's doing ok today?

X


----------



## lizlemon

Yay! That's a positive scan! They are ways cautious sadly. How many weeks are you now?
I'm ok had a bout of vomiting and wrenching this morning that's really hurt my throat and sapped my energy &#128542; but now watching Care Bears with my little girl!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> Yay! That's a positive scan! They are ways cautious sadly. How many weeks are you now?
> I'm ok had a bout of vomiting and wrenching this morning that's really hurt my throat and sapped my energy &#128542; but now watching Care Bears with my little girl!

Sorry you're feeling unwell. Get a good sleep before your scan tomorrow.

I'll be thinking of you. Hope it goes as well as I'm sure it will.

X


----------



## Xuxa

That was good news! Fingers crossed everything will look perfect at 20 and 24 weeks. :) 
Lizlemon, good luck for tomorrow. 

How far are both of you? 
Thinking of all you ladies. xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Xuxa said:


> That was good news! Fingers crossed everything will look perfect at 20 and 24 weeks. :)
> Lizlemon, good luck for tomorrow.
> 
> How far are both of you?
> Thinking of all you ladies. xxx

I'm 17 and a bit weeks.

X


----------



## Bunanie

That's excellent bumblebee! So happy for you! Looks like everything is going on the right track

Good luck with your scan today lizlemon


----------



## lizlemon

Scan went well! Not seeing me until 26weeks xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> Scan went well! Not seeing me until 26weeks xxx

Brilliant!!

So pleased for you!

Hope you can relax a little now.


X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

How's everyone doing? Ok?

I'm fine. Starting to tell a few more people now, but still no major announcement. 

Lovely weather today in UK. Lets hope it continues!

X


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, yes I'm doing ok, the positive scan has been a bit marred by my fil becoming very ill and having to be airlifted to a specialist hospital last Wednesday - we still don't know what the outcome will be but at the moment he's stable, on the day we were told to say goodbye &#128546;
Hope everyone else is having a better time xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> Hello, yes I'm doing ok, the positive scan has been a bit marred by my fil becoming very ill and having to be airlifted to a specialist hospital last Wednesday - we still don't know what the outcome will be but at the moment he's stable, on the day we were told to say goodbye &#128546;
> Hope everyone else is having a better time xxx

I'm sorry to hear your FIL is unwell. I hope that he's ok & being looked after. 

Hope that you can look after yourself too whilst helping look after your husband and child/bump too.

X


----------



## Bunanie

Hi ladies, I haven't been on for a while... 

Lizlemon, I'm so so sorry to hear about your fil, take care of yourself and family!

I went back to the ob for a check on Tuesday, he said everything is looking ok, uterus was shrinking well and the lining is thickening.

I asked him a stupid question.. About the gender.. And was told it was a boy... He told us before that it's a girl coz he thought the baby has Turner's Syndrome. We were disappointed about our loss either way but we DID want a boy... DH was convinced his boy sperms were defective coz all the men in his family ALL have girls, and his mum is one of 8! girls... Everything was perfect, sigh.... Then on the same day, my friend posted her new baby boy on fb, her first girl was two months younger than my DD. I felt a bit upset, its hard to explain, I was really happy for her but I felt a bit jealous? I certainly don't like the crowning or the newborn stage, but I just wished I was still pregnant... Sorry if it's not making sense. But I'm ok now!

Anyways, OB advised to wait for two cycles before trying again, I just can't wait! I don't know if my body would be ready though, I'm hoping I would get lucky again and get pregnant.

Thanks for reading :)

Good luck with your scans bumblebee! It's coming up soon right? Keep us posted!


----------



## lizlemon

I think how you feel is completely natural, I really want 2 girls as the baby I lost was a girl and therefore I imagine myself with 2 girls. Don't know of this helps but as far as I can remember about 80% of the time a trisomy is caused by the egg during final stages of cell division ready to become an egg, therefore it is likely it was not a defective male sperm, so you have 50% chance of getting a boy next time!!!!
As for waiting well I probably wait one cycle so I knew when to time dtd but if I really wanted to try this month I would!!! Xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on for a while...
> 
> Lizlemon, I'm so so sorry to hear about your fil, take care of yourself and family!
> 
> I went back to the ob for a check on Tuesday, he said everything is looking ok, uterus was shrinking well and the lining is thickening.
> 
> I asked him a stupid question.. About the gender.. And was told it was a boy... He told us before that it's a girl coz he thought the baby has Turner's Syndrome. We were disappointed about our loss either way but we DID want a boy... DH was convinced his boy sperms were defective coz all the men in his family ALL have girls, and his mum is one of 8! girls... Everything was perfect, sigh.... Then on the same day, my friend posted her new baby boy on fb, her first girl was two months younger than my DD. I felt a bit upset, its hard to explain, I was really happy for her but I felt a bit jealous? I certainly don't like the crowning or the newborn stage, but I just wished I was still pregnant... Sorry if it's not making sense. But I'm ok now!
> 
> Anyways, OB advised to wait for two cycles before trying again, I just can't wait! I don't know if my body would be ready though, I'm hoping I would get lucky again and get pregnant.
> 
> Thanks for reading :)
> 
> Good luck with your scans bumblebee! It's coming up soon right? Keep us posted!

Everything you say makes perfect sense! It's sometimes the hardest bits of information that you just need to know. I hope that you can take a month & get back to trying. It's a personal choice so whenever you're both ready.

My scan is in 2 weeks....feels like time is standing still!

At least we have Easter in the middle so I can eat lots of chocolate!!

X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> I think how you feel is completely natural, I really want 2 girls as the baby I lost was a girl and therefore I imagine myself with 2 girls. Don't know of this helps but as far as I can remember about 80% of the time a trisomy is caused by the egg during final stages of cell division ready to become an egg, therefore it is likely it was not a defective male sperm, so you have 50% chance of getting a boy next time!!!!
> As for waiting well I probably wait one cycle so I knew when to time dtd but if I really wanted to try this month I would!!! Xxx

How are you lizlemon?

X


----------



## Xuxa

Hi ladies!

Bunanie, it all made perfect sense to me. Even though I have never been through the same thing, I can imagine that everyone would feel the same as you. Well done for being so strong! And try again whenever you are ready. I believe that if it is meant to happen, it will happen. :) 

I had a scan yesterday... All looking normal for now. no more measures of the Nuchal fold but I know that now it is because it's not accurate. Everything else looked good. Baby boy still measuring about 1 week ahead - Big boy! Now just have to wait 4 more weeks until the 20weeks scan. I am still a bit scared about that one...

How is everyone else? anymore scans or news? xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Xuxa said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Bunanie, it all made perfect sense to me. Even though I have never been through the same thing, I can imagine that everyone would feel the same as you. Well done for being so strong! And try again whenever you are ready. I believe that if it is meant to happen, it will happen. :)
> 
> I had a scan yesterday... All looking normal for now. no more measures of the Nuchal fold but I know that now it is because it's not accurate. Everything else looked good. Baby boy still measuring about 1 week ahead - Big boy! Now just have to wait 4 more weeks until the 20weeks scan. I am still a bit scared about that one...
> 
> How is everyone else? anymore scans or news? xxx

Glad that your scan has gone well! Lets hope the next 4 weeks go nice & fast for you. Hopefully your 20 week scan will be fine & you can move forward looking forward to meeting your baby.x

My next scan is 2 weeks Monday due to Easter holidays. I've not gone this long without a scan this pregnancy so its making me a bit anxious. I normally have had one every 1-2 weeks. 

Keeping my fingers crossed everything looks ok for my anomaly scan.

X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

A week today till my scan......how's everyone else doing? Ok?.

X


----------



## lizlemon

How many weeks will you be next week?
All good here, had a nice Easter with my family.
Only down side pregnacy at the moment is my hips are hurting a lot, on plus side feel baby moving a lot, more than with my daughter.
Dh dad is still very unwell but at least in a hospital nearer to home.
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Bunanie

Hi ladies! Hope everyone had a nice Easter! 

Good to hear you have a healthy active baby lizlemon! 

And all the best for your scan next week bumblebee... 

I just had my first period, exactly 5 weeks after D&C and its my normal cycle length... 

Can't wait to ttc!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> How many weeks will you be next week?
> All good here, had a nice Easter with my family.
> Only down side pregnacy at the moment is my hips are hurting a lot, on plus side feel baby moving a lot, more than with my daughter.
> Dh dad is still very unwell but at least in a hospital nearer to home.
> Hope everyone else is ok x

I'll be just over 21 weeks next week at scan. It's late due to the Easter holidays.

Did you have trouble with your hips with daughter? 

Sorry your FIL is still unwell. Any ideas when he'll be home?

Glad baby is moving so much! How many weeks are you? 

X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone had a nice Easter!
> 
> Good to hear you have a healthy active baby lizlemon!
> 
> And all the best for your scan next week bumblebee...
> 
> I just had my first period, exactly 5 weeks after D&C and its my normal cycle length...
> 
> Can't wait to ttc!

Hey!

Glad your cycle is back on track! Good luck TTC!

Keep me updated as you go along! :happydance:

X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Well, I had my 21 week anomaly scan and all (aside from CH) looked fine.

No problem with any of the structures, but all my doctor dwelled on was the CH still being there and how it's usually gone/shrunk by now.

She said we face a lot of uncertainty and discussed a termination again.

My heads all over the place and I'm struggling to keep positive when my doctor is so cautious and hardly allowing me to enjoy any positives. ( ie all tests and scans have been clear/fine aside from this CH) 

I'm going to London to the fetal medicine dept the week after next to have a scan with them and discuss what they think.

I feel I need so much more information, as my doctor hasn't seen anyone with a CH at this stage so I'm not sure even she knows what could happen good or bad.

Hope everyone is doing ok?

X


----------



## lizlemon

Sorry to hear the scan wasn't as positive as it could have been. It's good that your going to London for another opinion esp if they see many babies with similar conditions, which hospital is that at? 
Keeping all fingers crossed and don't let their negativity get you down xx


----------



## lizlemon

My friend was warned about her baby as he had enlarged ventricles in his brain and they were advised that it was not a viable pregnancy, well that baby is now 2.5 and healthy and normal, so the dr don't know everything!


----------



## Xuxa

Hello ladies! 

bumblebeettc1 - Sorry to hear your dr couldn't be more positive... that really pushes the wrong buttons for me! Wish drs would focus more on the good things and not in all the things that could go wrong.

My anomaly scan is on the 28th and I have mixed feelings right now. I am pretty sure in my heart that all will be fine... but can't be 100% sure until then, so it all keeps coming up in my head.

Bunanie, good luck with ttc!!! :) xxxxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> Sorry to hear the scan wasn't as positive as it could have been. It's good that your going to London for another opinion esp if they see many babies with similar conditions, which hospital is that at?
> Keeping all fingers crossed and don't let their negativity get you down xx

We are off to Harley street in London, so hoping for more information.

Whether its good or bad I just feel we need more info. 

The doctor who runs the clinic specialises in surgery of CH's so hoping he has some info for us.

Hope you're ok?

X


----------



## Bunanie

I'm sorry to hear your worries about the CH bumblebee :hugs: but from the sound of things, everything is looking positive... Isnt CH usually associated with heart/lung problems? So if they can't see any anomalies, I think that's great news! 

Good luck with the appointment in London!

How are you going lizlemon?


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, I'm doing ok, scan in 3 weeks time. All my time is taken up with my fil, who is still very unwell - last week we were told there was no hope and they would not intervene if he got ill. He was unresponsive all week, dh and I visited on Sunday, he was alert and mouthing words so big change - it's hard getting hope one week then losing it the next! Old age is not nice!

When is your appointment in London bumblebee?
And how's ttc going bunanie? Xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Xuxa - not long now to wait for your scan, have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bunanie

I'm so so sorry to about your fil! Stay strong and take care of yourself too..

As for tttc, I'm waiting after the next af... My first af was weird, I didn't bleed more or have more cramping, but it only lasted for 3 days, then stopped for two, then spotting for another 3 days... :shrug: I really want my body to be ready before trying again...


----------



## lizlemon

I can understand wanting to wait, though not the same circumstances we wait lady oct as I ended up in hospital for 6 days with a very bad UTI (my auto immune disease makes me more suspectable apparently) and I was on strong antibiotics that meant I had to stop bf my daughter, I wanted my body to recover as I had a very bizarre early af, we tried the next month after a normal af and hay presto here I am now! Xxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

lizlemon said:


> Hello, I'm doing ok, scan in 3 weeks time. All my time is taken up with my fil, who is still very unwell - last week we were told there was no hope and they would not intervene if he got ill. He was unresponsive all week, dh and I visited on Sunday, he was alert and mouthing words so big change - it's hard getting hope one week then losing it the next! Old age is not nice!
> 
> When is your appointment in London bumblebee?
> And how's ttc going bunanie? Xxx

Sorry you're still having so much uncertainty with your FIL. It's not nice to see your family poorly.

Good luck with your scan in 3 weeks!

My appointment is Monday in London, so I'll come & update when I can. X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Bunanie said:


> I'm sorry to hear your worries about the CH bumblebee :hugs: but from the sound of things, everything is looking positive... Isnt CH usually associated with heart/lung problems? So if they can't see any anomalies, I think that's great news!
> 
> Good luck with the appointment in London!
> 
> How are you going lizlemon?

Thanks. I'll let you know how it goes.

Good luck with getting your cycles back to normal & TTC again. 

How's life in general?

X


----------



## lizlemon

Good luck for tomorrow Bumblebee! Is it the fetal medicine center your going too? That's where I had my harmony test done, the people were really nice and the drs work under one of the best in the field and most work at kings too xxx


----------



## Xuxa

Hello ladies!
Just a quick update. Today I had my 20 weeks scan and I still can't believe our luck... The dr (fetal medicine specialist) couldn't find anything wrong with our baby boy!! She said everything looks absolutely normal. 
She sent me back to my gynae, said she doesn't see the need for me to come back to her. 

She also said she cannot find a reason for the NT measurement we got at 13 weeks. She suggested an early infection or just some lymphatic fluid that had trouble flowing, whatever it was it seems to have just resolved itself.

We are in cloud nine at the moment! 

Can't wait to hear your updates... Xxxx


----------



## Bunanie

Xuxa said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just a quick update. Today I had my 20 weeks scan and I still can't believe our luck... The dr (fetal medicine specialist) couldn't find anything wrong with our baby boy!! She said everything looks absolutely normal.
> She sent me back to my gynae, said she doesn't see the need for me to come back to her.
> 
> She also said she cannot find a reason for the NT measurement we got at 13 weeks. She suggested an early infection or just some lymphatic fluid that had trouble flowing, whatever it was it seems to have just resolved itself.
> 
> We are in cloud nine at the moment!
> 
> Can't wait to hear your updates... Xxxx

That's absolutly fantastic news!


----------



## lizlemon

Xuxa that's really good news :)
Bumblebee - how are you doing? Thinking about you a lot xxxx


----------



## Xuxa

Thank you!

How are all of you doing?

Any news?


----------



## mrs.e.e

Hi ladies I'm not sure if any of you still check this site but thought I'd comment just in case. Can't quite believe im in the complications section AGAIN !!!! We lost a boy to t13 in 2013 , had our scan today and have a high nt measurement of 4.6 as an average. No other markets and brain and heart look normal at the minute but it's obvi early. Have a cvs booked for Friday, I just can't quite believe I'm here again &#128546;


----------



## lizlemon

Hello mrs e.e, sorry to hear your going through it again. I lost a baby at 20w to T13. So unfair to have complications again. Hope all goes well for you.

As for me, I had my scan today, unfortunately the baby's heart beat was very low so we were sent straight to London for more info, the baby has a complete heart block and will need monitoring closely and if it get too low we will have to deliver early, plus at some time in the baby's life they will have to have a pace maker :( next scan is in a weeks time and I have ordered a Doppler so I have monitor the heart beat myself too!


----------



## mrs.e.e

Really sorry to hear about your babies heartbeat, how far along are you now ? It's bad luck to have complications once but twice is just cruel. I just keep thinking how lucky I am to have 2 healthy children and this will be it for me. I'm 36 so if this doesn't work out I will not be putting myself through it again.


----------



## Bunanie

Mrs e, I'm sorry you have to go thru this again... I lost mine to t13 at 13weeks. Everyone assures me it's plain bad luck, I can't imagine going thru it twice!!!

Lizlemon sending big hugs to you! I'm so so sorry to hear about your baby's heart. Do they know what is causing the low heart rate?

I am constantly thinking about you ladies and checking everyday, just keep me posted only if you are ready :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, the low heart beat is caused by a heart block. My antibodies from my auto immune disease has attacked the baby's heart and stop it from being able to regulate it's rate so will need a pace maker once born. Hopefully baby will stay stable in me so we get close to term then there is more chance of survival. 
Was not expecting this as it's very very rare (just my luck!)


----------



## Bunanie

lizlemon said:


> Hello, the low heart beat is caused by a heart block. My antibodies from my auto immune disease has attacked the baby's heart and stop it from being able to regulate it's rate so will need a pace maker once born. Hopefully baby will stay stable in me so we get close to term then there is more chance of survival.
> Was not expecting this as it's very very rare (just my luck!)

I'm so sorry! It's one thing after another isn't it:growlmad:

Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## mrs.e.e

Had our cvs today. It was fine, they got a really good sample even with a posteria placenta . Baby is still on track and everything looks normal for the gestation. They're hopeful we'll get our results on Monday afternoon so that's the next milestone to get to xx


----------



## Bunanie

mrs.e.e said:


> Had our cvs today. It was fine, they got a really good sample even with a posteria placenta . Baby is still on track and everything looks normal for the gestation. They're hopeful we'll get our results on Monday afternoon so that's the next milestone to get to xx

It's great that bub is doing well! Our NT measurements were around 6mm I think :cry: we got cvs results (FISH) in two days. It was an agonizing wait, but in my case, we knew definitely something was wrong coz the measurments were so high...

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrs.e.e

When our little boy had t13 he measured a week behind from 6 weeks . Was this the same for you bunanie? 
Also I can't find the comments but I seem to think I read on this thread that someone had lost a son to t13 and they only had girls in their family. If it was this thread I just wanted to say we were exactly the same. All girls in the family, boy lost to t13 and we went on to have a son so it really isn't a gender thing &#65039;xx


----------



## Bunanie

mrs.e.e said:


> When our little boy had t13 he measured a week behind from 6 weeks . Was this the same for you bunanie?
> Also I can't find the comments but I seem to think I read on this thread that someone had lost a son to t13 and they only had girls in their family. If it was this thread I just wanted to say we were exactly the same. All girls in the family, boy lost to t13 and we went on to have a son so it really isn't a gender thing &#65039;xx

My t13 bub was measuring fine all along... Only thing was his hb was 180ish, my ob didn't think too much of it until he saw my nuchal scan.

lol it was also me who said abt having all girls family as DH's male cousins all had girls and my mil was one of 7 girls. So hopefully we will have a boy to complete the family but really gender doesn't matter. Having gone thru this has really put things into perspective for me, that I shouldn't take things for granted. 

Anyways, keep me posted about the results. good luck!


----------



## mrs.e.e

Results came back earlier, little boy with Down's . I had in my head we'd take that and carry on but now it's reality we've had to sit and actually talk about it. how do we ensure we still give Our two children amazing lives where they aren't sidelined as well as a little man who may or may not ( but we wouldn't know until he was here) need extra support not just love which we would obviously give him unconditionally. That's not withstanding we're approaching 40 who would look after him when we're gone ? His siblings? Or worse still carers ? So despite wanting him so very badly we've decided that the right thing for our family is to remain a 4 and love our 2 lost little men from afar. God my heart is broken but I'm also so grateful for my two beautiful children.. Not quite sure I'm ever going to get over this one and having to make the decision our selves .


----------



## twinkletots

Mrs e.e , I am so sorry you feel surrounded by darkness right now and that your heart will never heal.
I have sent you a pm
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lizlemon

Sorry to hear your news, sending you a massive hug and strength. Your children will help heal you xxx


----------



## Bunanie

I am so sorry mrs e, I can relate to your feelings completely. My little t13 bub was still fighting hard till the day of d&c. I felt so bad for terminating, felt like I was giving up on him while he's trying his best to beat the odds. But on the other hand, we didn't want him to suffer. It was a difficult and heart breaking decision. But just like you, we were so thankful to have our beautiful daughter, who made the process less painful.

:hugs:


----------



## Bunanie

How did your scan go lizlemon, thinking of you XXX


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, my scan went ok, baby still stable and they think might need the pacemaker once they are a toddler as long as they stay stable. Have to have a c-section which is stressing me out as to the recovery and how I will cope with a toddler! 
Hoes ttc going? Also I keep on working about mrs bumblebee as she never updated :(. Xxx


----------



## Bunanie

lizlemon said:


> Hello, my scan went ok, baby still stable and they think might need the pacemaker once they are a toddler as long as they stay stable. Have to have a c-section which is stressing me out as to the recovery and how I will cope with a toddler!
> Hoes ttc going? Also I keep on working about mrs bumblebee as she never updated :(. Xxx

Good to hear your baby is stable! I know it's easy for me to say don't worry etc, but take it a step at a time hun:hugs: Recovery of c section may not be as bad as you think... Coz there are a few mums I know who had multiple children and multiple c secs. Maybe someone would be available to help you by then? When is your next scan?
We ttc this cycle but dh was feeling pressured only dtd once. I didn't want to push and make him feel worse. I'm currently 7dpo and having absolutely no symptoms. Oh well... Maybe next month. 
I kept coming back to check if bumblebee has updated too:nope:
How are you feeling mrs e?


----------



## lizlemon

Had scan today, baby still stable. Hope I will go to 37w then c-section and hopefully no pacemaker for a few years!


----------



## Bunanie

lizlemon said:


> Had scan today, baby still stable. Hope I will go to 37w then c-section and hopefully no pacemaker for a few years!

Woohoo! That's great! You have a little fighter there. Stay strong mama, 8 weeks to go!


----------



## Loulabear22

Just read this whole thread, love how your all there for each other.....although I haven't been involved I am now also worried about bumblebee :/ xxx


----------



## lizlemon

I know :( she's not even been on bnb :(


----------



## gigglebox

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me crashing the party. This section of b&b didn't exist when I needed it years ago, but I wanted to share my story. My son was diagnosed with CH at 11weeks 6days. We were first told "she" had turners, then that was ruled out with the CVS and they thought noonans....then he had an abnormal sounding heart. Things cleared up on their own by 22-24 weeks if i remember correctly, but my pregnancy was still monitored until delivery. He was totally fine, and today he's a happy and healthy 3 year old little trouble maker.

I'm rooting for all your kiddos, and i am so sorry to read the stories that didn't turn out so well. Best of luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Xuxa

Hello ladies! How is everyone? Still no updates from bumblebee?


----------



## lizlemon

Sadly no update from bumblebee :(
I had a scan on tuesday, everything still ok next scan Wednesday - five weeks to baby hopefully arrives


----------



## lizlemon

Thought I'd update, baby still ok and the c-section is planned for 28th July, at 37w. So not long!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Bunanie

lizlemon said:


> Thought I'd update, baby still ok and the c-section is planned for 28th July, at 37w. So not long!!!!! Xxx

It's fantastic that baby is going well! Not long to go now!


----------



## lizlemon

Just to say my little girl arrived yesterday safe and sound. She was in nicu but got move to Hdu and hopefully will be in a bay with me today as she's doing really well. Thank you for all your support over the last 12 weeks xxx


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations!!! Pictures when you can :)


----------



## Xuxa

lizlemon - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see one photos!! :) I am so so so happy for you...
Last stretch for me. Looking forward to meeting this little guy. 

How is everyone?


----------



## christineliza

Xuxa said:


> lizlemon - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see one photos!! :) I am so so so happy for you...
> Last stretch for me. Looking forward to meeting this little guy.
> 
> How is everyone?


Hi everyone,

I know I am a little late to joining this thread, I am 30 years old (31 on Oct 20th) in my first unplanned pregnancy with my partner (unmarried, not engaged, had just been seeing one another about 5 months and I
was on the pill and didn't think I could even have children due to some other condition I have, so this truly was a shock, and to me
A little miracle baby) and I am now 12 weeks along. About a week ago, I found out my little one had a 6.4 cf measurement. A MFM picked it up because my rheumatologist who treats me for my other condition suggested I see one because I am high risk due to my autoimmune problem (which is currently in remission). I had a CVS done on Wednesday, which came back negative as of yesterday, and am waiting on the two week result. Everything else looks fine as of the last scan where they caught it. He is currently almost done with Med school (not obgyn or MFM), and thinks I should abort because "this baby could still very well be very sick and we haven't known each other that long", oh and even though he won't say it, I know it is partly due to the fact that he will be doing his residency next June and would be absent for a while and miss a bit of the beginning of the baby's life. Financially, if
The baby is healthy or has no major problems, I have the means to care for it without any help from
him, and to make things wors, after I got this first round of positive news today, he started sending me some kind of Brazilian medical journal article that made the situation feel so grim that I barely slept last night. I have told him over and over that I am just not ready to let go YET, if I did find there was something horribly wrong, I most likely would terminate. But the pressure and stress alone from him is driving me mad. I keep telling him, I just need a little more time, and it's like I'm talking to a wall. Anyone who reads this, any words of encouragement would really help right now, I'm in tears as I write this. Thanks so much for listening, xoxo


----------



## gigglebox

The cvs testing is the biggest hurdle, in all the cases i've read. Once that's clear, a better outcome can certainly be expected. The statistics on this condition are horribly skewed. When the calculate how manybabies have an "adverse outcome", they include all women who blindly terminate by recommendation of family or doctors.

Keep hope. It sounds to me like your boyfriend just isn't ready for a child. I think you should consider losing him, not the baby. Think really hard about what you yourself want to do and if you are up for single motherhood, and let that be your decision.


----------



## gigglebox

This thread helped me a lot when i was pregnant: https://community.babycenter.com/po..._success_stories_for_all_those_that_need_hope

Hope that gives you some hope :hugs:


----------



## christineliza

gigglebox said:


> The cvs testing is the biggest hurdle, in all the cases i've read. Once that's clear, a better outcome can certainly be expected. The statistics on this condition are horribly skewed. When the calculate how manybabies have an "adverse outcome", they include all women who blindly terminate by recommendation of family or doctors.
> 
> Keep hope. It sounds to me like your boyfriend just isn't ready for a child. I think you should consider losing him, not the baby. Think really hard about what you yourself want to do and if you are up for single motherhood, and let that be your decision.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I was over the moon when I found out, and he has been nothing but negative and unsupportive. I couldn't believe he had the nerve to send me such a grim article from a medical journal to "remind me" that this baby still has a long way to go in terms of its health because of the rare condition. I was able to enjoy that phone call with the negative result for oh about two hours before receiving that text with the link from him. I am completely aware that I am in no means completely out of the woods, but that was just cruel. I don't need him, nor does my baby need the stress he is putting on the both of us. I have not asked him for one thing except to help me pack some boxes because I just had the CVS done and I am moving next weekend (alone, thank goodness and not with him), and he wouldn't even help with that. And to think when I originally found out two weeks ago, before knowing about the Cystic Hygroma, that I actually wanted this man in mine and my unborn child's life. And I truly feel that I am ready for motherhood and this baby, even without him. I've thought a lot about it, and I truly would never be able to forgive myself if I let him/her go at this point after leaping past this huge hurdle. This may not have been planned, but I truly feel like I am meant to be this baby's mother.


----------



## christineliza

gigglebox said:


> The cvs testing is the biggest hurdle, in all the cases i've read. Once that's clear, a better outcome can certainly be expected. The statistics on this condition are horribly skewed. When the calculate how manybabies have an "adverse outcome", they include all women who blindly terminate by recommendation of family or doctors.
> 
> Keep hope. It sounds to me like your boyfriend just isn't ready for a child. I think you should consider losing him, not the baby. Think really hard about what you yourself want to do and if you are up for single motherhood, and let that be your decision.

My next ultrasound is in 3 weeks, and in a little less than two weeks I get the results for that other screen that I opted for... The microarray test that an outside company, Counsyl, does? I just finished registering on their site because I got an e-mail saying they got my sample, and wow, does that check for a lot of things. I don't even know what most of them are. I am currently being cared for by the MFM dept at Columbia Presbyterian Hospital in NYC since I found out this news, so I do feel like I'm in good hands. I just can't help this feeling and this attachment I already have to this child that I am not in any way ready to let go yet - I've already decided that I don't want him at my next Ultrasound appt and I am debating whether I want to tell him about the microarray results even. I feel like I need some peace, rest, and solace, and so does my baby. It's been way too stressful the past two weeks for me and baby as it is.... I've had pretty much no appetite (I'm forcing things) and sleep has been hard to come by. And I couldn't agree with you more - when the genetic counselors were shoving those papers with percentages and statistics in front of me, I could tell they did not want to commit to any of them verbally. It was just over and over, let's get through one hurdle at a time. So like you, I too question the studies I've read so far about it. There just isn't enough information out there, the only way with this it seems is to play the waiting game and see how it unfolds, unfortunately.


----------



## gigglebox

Please keep us updated! I'm sending you positive vibes :) i have a feeling it'll all be ok. Do take a break from all things stressful, as you don't want to pass those stress hormones along to baby! The cool thing about the CVS test is, since you get the sex chromosomes checked too, you'll be finding out the sex of the baby early. Take that information and embrace it. Celebrate all the good news. It'll help you get through.

Hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## Andypanda6570

christineliza said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> The cvs testing is the biggest hurdle, in all the cases i've read. Once that's clear, a better outcome can certainly be expected. The statistics on this condition are horribly skewed. When the calculate how manybabies have an "adverse outcome", they include all women who blindly terminate by recommendation of family or doctors.
> 
> Keep hope. It sounds to me like your boyfriend just isn't ready for a child. I think you should consider losing him, not the baby. Think really hard about what you yourself want to do and if you are up for single motherhood, and let that be your decision.
> 
> My next ultrasound is in 3 weeks, and in a little less than two weeks I get the results for that other screen that I opted for... The microarray test that an outside company, Counsyl, does? I just finished registering on their site because I got an e-mail saying they got my sample, and wow, does that check for a lot of things. I don't even know what most of them are. I am currently being cared for by the MFM dept at Columbia Presbyterian Hospital in NYC since I found out this news, so I do feel like I'm in good hands. I just can't help this feeling and this attachment I already have to this child that I am not in any way ready to let go yet - I've already decided that I don't want him at my next Ultrasound appt and I am debating whether I want to tell him about the microarray results even. I feel like I need some peace, rest, and solace, and so does my baby. It's been way too stressful the past two weeks for me and baby as it is.... I've had pretty much no appetite (I'm forcing things) and sleep has been hard to come by. And I couldn't agree with you more - when the genetic counselors were shoving those papers with percentages and statistics in front of me, I could tell they did not want to commit to any of them verbally. It was just over and over, let's get through one hurdle at a time. So like you, I too question the studies I've read so far about it. There just isn't enough information out there, the only way with this it seems is to play the waiting game and see how it unfolds, unfortunately.Click to expand...

I am in New York also.. CVS is a good sign about the baby,....Try not to stress out.And please get rid of this moron.. How he can be so cruel is beyond me..You don't need this, you need support. Sending prayers and much love xoxo <3:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xuxa

christineliza said:


> Xuxa said:
> 
> 
> lizlemon - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see one photos!! :) I am so so so happy for you...
> Last stretch for me. Looking forward to meeting this little guy.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know I am a little late to joining this thread, I am 30 years old (31 on Oct 20th) in my first unplanned pregnancy with my partner (unmarried, not engaged, had just been seeing one another about 5 months and I
> was on the pill and didn't think I could even have children due to some other condition I have, so this truly was a shock, and to me
> A little miracle baby) and I am now 12 weeks along. About a week ago, I found out my little one had a 6.4 cf measurement. A MFM picked it up because my rheumatologist who treats me for my other condition suggested I see one because I am high risk due to my autoimmune problem (which is currently in remission). I had a CVS done on Wednesday, which came back negative as of yesterday, and am waiting on the two week result. Everything else looks fine as of the last scan where they caught it. He is currently almost done with Med school (not obgyn or MFM), and thinks I should abort because "this baby could still very well be very sick and we haven't known each other that long", oh and even though he won't say it, I know it is partly due to the fact that he will be doing his residency next June and would be absent for a while and miss a bit of the beginning of the baby's life. Financially, if
> The baby is healthy or has no major problems, I have the means to care for it without any help from
> him, and to make things wors, after I got this first round of positive news today, he started sending me some kind of Brazilian medical journal article that made the situation feel so grim that I barely slept last night. I have told him over and over that I am just not ready to let go YET, if I did find there was something horribly wrong, I most likely would terminate. But the pressure and stress alone from him is driving me mad. I keep telling him, I just need a little more time, and it's like I'm talking to a wall. Anyone who reads this, any words of encouragement would really help right now, I'm in tears as I write this. Thanks so much for listening, xoxoClick to expand...


Hello! :) I am so glad you got your CVS results back and it was good news. Here is a bit of my story, hope it helps...

As you can see from my previous posts on this thread, I was painted a pretty bad picture just based on the NT measurement I got at 13 weeks. Still, like you, I refused to let go... And I am so glad I didn't!! 
My CVS results also came back negative, and at the time I looked at that as the first obstacle. Then it was on to the 20 weeks scan for me. 
My drs still made it very clear that while there was no chromosomal abnormalities (that the CVS picked up), there were still huge possibilities of structural problems picked up at 20weeks. 
I tried my best not to get to attached to my baby or bond too much with him, but how does a mother do that?? I wanted so badly to get good news...
At 20weeks, there was absolutely nothing wrong with my baby. The Specialist couldn't see anything wrong and couldn't tell us what had caused the thick NT measurement. Still I kept being told by people around me that I would only know for sure once he was born.

Jasper was born on the 11th September @ 12:45pm. He measured 51cm and weighed 3.9kg. He is absolutely 100% perfect!!! I am so so so so grateful to have him here. I am so thankful that I was never pushed to terminate my pregnancy.

Until they can show you something wrong, believe in your heart that they will find nothing. And if they do find something, first try figure out if it is something that can be fixed or something you could live with. I found it so hard to even imagine ending my little one's life... I will be thinking of you! Have fingers crossed that it will all be fine. Let us know how it goes.
xxx Xuxa


----------

